# Acid reflux/Facial Pain/Sinus??



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this..After eating lately I'll notice some burningin my throat area but than I feel discomfort in my sinus cavity. It feels like a pressure/pain/burning under my eyes & forehead. Its very very uncomfortable & seems to last anywhere from 1/2 hour to longer. Does this sound like reflux?? Boy do I hate this condition. Its like being in jail & waiting to get parole. Unfortuately, parole might be 30 years away.


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I have both GERD and sinus problems (which are horrible this year!). The burning in the throat sounds like it is related to the GERD. What does your doctor think about this?As for the facial/head/eye area pressure, that sounds like typical sinus pain, though sinus pain usually doesn't just go away after an hour. Again, you probably want to consult your doctor. Only a doctor can tell you for sure. It could be that you have problems with both like I do.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Sara,-Thanks for your response..What does my Dr. think about this? The one thing I've learned from having IBS and Acid Reflux for over 20 years now..is that going to conventional Drs. have not only NEVER helped one IOTA but have usually caused more problems, more pain, more suffering. When it comes to.. IBS/Indigestion/Acid Reflux... I'd prefer getting advice from my 5 year old cousin. She's not pushing any Drugs and once told me to try aloe-vera juice..one of the only things that has helped!!!!


----------

